# pH control for africans: substrate vs. media



## alihikaua (Dec 4, 2016)

The pH in my relatively new african cichlid tank currently sits at about 7.4. The substrate is aquarium gravel (I know, not a great choice... I know now). I'm trying to decide whether to go with an argonite or crushed coral substrate, or a PFS substrate combined with argonite or coral as a filter media. Which method is preferable, or is there a third better option?


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

From what I have read on the subject, while substrate and media will change the PH, they do it rather slowly. Which to me means if you are keeping up on water changes, the ph will always be in a state of Flux.

have you thought about just adding baking soda to the water? This will raise the ph and the K hardness, both of which cichlids like. While you are at it, throw in some Epsom salt to increase general harness. by raising the hardness of the water you will also buffer the PH which means it is less likely to swing.

My tap water is close to yours but very very soft. I add two teaspoons of baking soda per 5 gallons. In addition I add a tablespoon and a half of Epsom salt and a teaspoon of marine salt. This gets me 8.1ph, 290 gh, and 200 K hardness, right in the ideal range.

There is a good article on this site about water chemistry and ph.

At any rate, congrats at moving to sand substrate. it stays cleaner and they love playing in it. I swear my moori is a joker because he is always dumping sand in the other fish


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

Your ph is ok for the fish. If you want to go with a substrate that the fish like I would go with sand. They love to pick it up and spit it out. There are sands that are just made for cichlids and give you a ph boost. But long term I don't think with the fish you have in your tank will even notice the difference in ph. If you got the test kits for kh & gh they would help to see how hard your water is and how much buffering it would have.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If I were going to use crushed coral I would do it in the filter. The problem is that it's rock...does not dissolve quickly and we change 50% of water weekly so the fish have clean water.

I do have it in some of my filters...I have not noticed a difference. But then I also have aragonite substrate for 10 years and it has yet to increase the pH even slightly.

I agree your pH is not bad and better than any fluctuations that would happen if you treat with a chemical like baking soda. I'd put crushed coral in the filter...can't hurt.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

My PH out of the tap is 7.6 to 7.7 I added some Crushed coral to my filter (and the water flows through it) and I have not seen any difference. This is over a long period of time. 
If you really feel the need to adjust, I would add Baking Soda to the water during WC. Start with only a small amount, and go from there.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

alihikaua said:


> The pH in my relatively new african cichlid tank currently sits at about 7.4. The substrate is aquarium gravel (I know, not a great choice... I know now). I'm trying to decide whether to go with an argonite or crushed coral substrate, or a PFS substrate combined with argonite or coral as a filter media. Which method is preferable, or is there a third better option?


We use a 50/50 mix of pool filter sand and aragonite sand. Looks good and works great in all of our tanks. The ph stays very stable at 8.3, of course we only do water changes about every 5 months or so. Good luck with your new set up.


----------



## alihikaua (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmm. Ok, it sounds like nobody thinks it's critical to raise the pH - good to know. Maybe I'll leave room in the filter for bio media and just go with the argo substrate, or a PFS/argo mix. Does PFS and or argonite get sucked up if you use a substrate vacuum? If so, how would you clean that kind of substrate?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Aragonite sand comes in different sizes...the usual ones available as aquarium sand are so fine they will get sucked up by the Python so hover above instead of plunging the tube into the sand.

Mixing different grain sizes ends up with one on top and one on the bottom. I'd put crushed coral in the filter (it acts as bio media as well) and PFS as your substrate.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

DJ is correct. If the grain of sand is very fine it is a pain in the but to vacuum and you do not have to be as aggressive with sand in general. We use #20 pool filter sand and caribsea aragonite "seaflor special grade reef sand". This combo works better than other sands we have tried, when it comes to cleaning. With a little practice you will figure it out. If you would like some pics of this mix of sand just let me know.


----------



## Cichlidluvr007 (Dec 1, 2016)

I've always used sand....in my 125 gallon and now my 46 gallon. You can find a cichlid specific pH sand in most pet stores or online. Ph fluctuation with water addage was never an issue in the 125 and doesn't seem to be with the 46. Peacocks love the sand......just make sure your rocks or other decorations are on the floor of the tank. If not stuff can fall over when they start sifting it around.


----------

